# Hello from the Land of OZ



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I live in the Land of OZ, in the most Haunted Town, come ride the Haunted Trolly. I live in a House on the tour. 

I do live with Spirits always around, get the feeling I am being watched. I have to be careful when decorating not to upset them.

ToTo comes visiting sometimes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ok and welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I've been planning to take my wife on the tour in Atchison - maybe you can jump out and scare her!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

VillaHaunter said:


> I live in the Land of OZ, in the most Haunted Town, come ride the Haunted Trolly. I live in a House on the tour.
> 
> I do live with Spirits always around, get the feeling I am being watched. I have to be careful when decorating not to upset them.
> 
> ToTo comes visiting sometimes.


Welcome! Are you in the Munchkin, Gillikin, Winkie or Quadling territory of Oz?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to see another Kansan!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Villahaunter!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, there's no place like home.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

welcome fellow Kansan! I'm in a small southwestern Kansas town with a deathly history as well


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I've planned on visiting. I hear Atchison has some great antique shops. Maybe I can find something haunted to bring home.


----------

